# Browsing Kijiji.ca - pray for hedgies!



## BabyChai (Sep 7, 2008)

I wasnt sure where to post this but I just had to vent. I havent been on HHC much since the forums were archived, quite a while ago. Both my beautiful quill babies have since passed over the rainbow bridge and I have been missing being a Hedgie mom.

Anyway, I went into an old hotmail address that I rarely use and was shocked. I quite often look on kijiji.ca at hedgie ads, just to be snoopy. Quite often people are selling them or giving them away...or placing ads looking for one. Last fall from the Lethbridge, Alberta area there was a girl that placed an ad...I believe that she was looking for a hedgie. If my memory is correct she wanted a second hedgie to keep hers company...either that or she was looking for two hedgies to get. Either way...I sent her a note through the site letting her know that she "cant put two males together or they might fight...possibly to the death." Well I forgot I sent her this and when I went into the hotmail today I saw her response.....which was....

"That is what I'm am hoping for."

Evil little witch! I found out through googling her that she is a junior high girl. I pray that no one gave her a hedgie. She should not be allowed to be around animals if that is her attitude.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my God that is awful. I don't understand how anyone can be so cruel to even consider that. It makes me so angry and sad at the same time. Absolutely horrible. I hope the people around her recognize it and don't let her harm any innocent animals.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I often browse kijiji and if somebody is uneducated in hedgie ownership I tend to send them a cheerful little bit of info., and usually direct them to this site. I esp. tell them not to get one if they are getting one for their kids. I just think there are enough unwanted hedgies from people who ccan't take care of them, that it's better to educate than leave the situation alone if it will help a hedgies life.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

How sad....Responsible pet ownership is something some people just don't understand. That is just cruel. I hope she got rid of all her pets and gets a good therapist.


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my God!!! I am shocked! What is going on in those people's minds? I do not want to be mean, oh, wait, I WANT to be mean: she doesn't deserve neither animal nor human company. I do not care that she is young and she might be going through that "oh, I will do something crazy and get some attention" phase. Get a tatoo, don't kill a hedgie! :evil:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its sad, I made a comment on some youtube video, I couldn't even link it anymore but it was basically someone out in California who had dyed their hedgehog red and blue ala Sonic the Hedgehog, I made a general comment that it was unhealthy for them but of course I get morons who basically tell me to go blank off and such. Sad sad world.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

That is horrifying!!!!!!!!!!!!! I literally felt like I was going to throw up when I read that...How could anyone want a wonderful, helpless animal to die in pain? I just can't get over how bad that is. I pray that NO ONE sells her a hedgehog-boy or girl becuase she alrady has a male and if she gets a girl, they'll have babies and she'll kill them...I am so disgusted and shocked, and I have so many things I could say about her right now, but they really aren't polite and aren't particularly fit to be said in public.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

[
I would think the person wrote that response to get a reaction,which she did.maybe she was annoyed and felt defensive, who knows. . she's probably being a smartalec, I would doubt she'd do what she said


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Would it be so wrong to reply that you have a hedgie for her, meet up with her and fight her to the death? :twisted: 

I really hope she isn't serious.


----------



## BabyChai (Sep 7, 2008)

I would imagine that she was trying to be a smartalec and get a reaction....but Heavenly Hedgehogs, you being a breeder especially, would you want to risk it and sell to her?

I would not think that it would be worth the risk. If she is that immature and snarky she probably isnt ready to be a responsible hedgie owner.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

BabyChai said:


> I would imagine that she was trying to be a smartalec and get a reaction....but Heavenly Hedgehogs, you being a breeder especially, would you want to risk it and sell to her?
> 
> I would not think that it would be worth the risk. If she is that immature and snarky she probably isnt ready to be a responsible hedgie owner.


 I hope she is NEVER a hedgehog owner or owns any other pet of any kind either. I'd never sell a baby to anyone like her in a million years. When I read this posting I was disgusted and shocked that someone would say something as awful as she did. Please believe me that I was not trying to defend her by my comment that she was probably annoyed etc, I think I was so floored by what I read that I was trying to figure out why someone would say something as rediculous and stupid as that. I don't think anyone in their right mind would actually do what she said she would do?


----------

